# pc fernbedienung übers internet



## cater (8. September 2001)

hey leutz,

kennt ihr irgendein programm, mit dem ich übers web meinen pc fernbedienen kann (dateizugriff), ohne dass er im internet hängt, also so ne art web2isdn2pc...?

danke
carlo


----------



## Interritor (8. September 2001)

Von Norten gibt es PC Anywhere damit kannste das gut machen . Kostet aber leid etwas ich glaub so um die 100DM.


----------



## cater (8. September 2001)

aha...interessant...heißt das, dass ich mit einem fremden pc von irgendwo übers _internet_ (muss also keine software installieren), auf meinen pc zugreifen kann, der _nicht_ im internet ist, sondern nur am isdn netz hängt..?



ps: gibts da auch was kostenloses..?


----------



## Interritor (8. September 2001)

Natürlich vin Symantec net von Norten ist qautsch. Natürlich uss du Software installieren sons gehts net. Der rechner auf den du zugreifen wills muss im warte modus stehen und der andere ruft ihn an Internet, Tele, usw.. kannste dir aus suchen.


----------



## cater (8. September 2001)

ok, danke..

dann bleib ich doch liber bei fritz! isdn...


----------



## Mandrake (9. April 2002)

hmm, ich glaub da gibts doch en haufen trojaner 

muss aber net sein


----------



## C.Bird (10. April 2002)

wenn dann mit PC-Anywhere mit nem Trojaner würd ichs nicht machen


----------



## Mandrake (10. April 2002)

jo, bei nem trojaner kann jeder auf den infizierten pc zugreifen, bei pc anywhere geht des glaub ich net, muss die gleiche version sein, oder so


----------



## C.Bird (10. April 2002)

eher mit pw und so
oder ID
irgentsowas


----------



## Mandrake (11. April 2002)

eija, mit version hab ich die regnummer un so gemeint


----------



## C.Bird (11. April 2002)

axo ^^


----------



## sharkbox (11. April 2002)

*netop*

servus,

gibt da eine sehr vielversprechende software, die leider
etwas geld kostet. dafür als remote-programm vorzüglich
funktioniert.

http://www.netop.com

habe ich heute erst ausprobiert und bin begeistert. ich
steuer damit den ftp server der in meiner firma läuft.

gruss
-sharkbox-


----------



## Nuklearflo (2. Mai 2002)

Moin!

Also, wir nutzen an der Arbeit ein kleines Programm namens VNC, damit unsere KDZ (Kommunale Datenzentrale) Probleme an unseren PC's oder unseren Servern lösen kann.
Allerdings weiß ich nicht wie das ganze mit ISDN aussieht...

Bei Bedarf könnte ich dir das Prog evtl. mailen...


----------

